# Partage de connection Wifi en Wifi



## patounemedia (10 Novembre 2010)

Si le partage de connexion internet n'est pas un problème sous Mac, je ne trouve pas de solutions pour partager une connexion Wifi avec d'autres périphériques en Wifi à partir d'un Macbook.

Comme souvent les hôtels ne permettent qu'une connexion wifi par chambre (idem avec les coûteux hotspot des aéroports), il est nécessaire de la partager de mon Macbook avec mon mobile et mon iPad en wifi pour m'affranchir du rooming téléphonique à l'étranger.

Si sous Windows 7 l'application Connectify permet de créer un deuxième réseau virtuel Wifi, (un qui reçoit et le deuxième en hotspot), je ne trouve rien sous Mac qui fait pareil.

Et comme la place me manque sous mon MacAir, je désire libérer ma partition Bootcamp Seven qui ne sert qu'à cette fonction obligatoire pour moi...

Avez-vous des idées?


----------



## patounemedia (13 Novembre 2010)

Donc personne à une idée on dirait?
Je commence à croire que je vais revenir sur Windows 7 définitivement


----------



## mtcubix (13 Novembre 2010)

patounemedia a dit:


> Si le partage de connexion internet n'est pas un problème sous Mac, je ne trouve pas de solutions pour partager une connexion Wifi avec d'autres périphériques en Wifi à partir d'un Macbook.
> 
> Comme souvent les hôtels ne permettent qu'une connexion wifi par chambre (idem avec les coûteux hotspot des aéroports), il est nécessaire de la partager de mon Macbook avec mon mobile et mon iPad en wifi pour m'affranchir du rooming téléphonique à l'étranger.
> 
> ...



suggestion :

-aller sur  airport > créer un réseau, lui donner un nom
ton mac devient serveur- active partage de fichier et de connexion : menu préférences> réseau

-dans les réglages tcp/ip de tes idevices, donne l'adresse ip de ton mac pour la passerelle (routeur)


----------



## patounemedia (15 Novembre 2010)

Je vois où tu veux en venir mais je ne suis pas arrivé à faire un 'pont`. De plus, pour accéder en Wifi avec d'autres appareils, il faut qu'il puisse recevoir du HotSpot et être accessible à partir du nom de réseau créé ce qui n'est pas possible car on ne peut joindre en wifi qu'en passant par un nom de réseau... et là, on n'y arriverait pas.


----------



## mtcubix (15 Novembre 2010)

Voici la procédure pour créer un réseau d'ordinateurs à partir d'airport,
il faut bien ^sur donner un nom à ce réseau pour s'y connecter


			
				aide Apple a dit:
			
		

> Création dun réseau dordinateur à ordinateur
> Vous pouvez créer un réseau sans fil entre deux ou plusieurs ordinateurs équipés dAirPort, sans utiliser de borne daccès AirPort. Un réseau « ordinateur à ordinateur » vous permet de partager des fichiers ou de jouer à un jeu multi-joueurs en réseau par le biais des ondes.
> 
> Les réseaux ordinateur à ordinateur sont parfois appelés réseau ad-hoc.
> ...


----------



## patounemedia (15 Novembre 2010)

Un réseau ad-hoc ne permet pas de partager une connexion wifi mais uniquement de connecter en réseau des machines pour donner accès aux ressources partagée dont ne fait pas partie Airport sur lui même mais seulement Ethernet.
Donc pas possible. A priori seul Windows Seven permet de faire deux réseaux virtuels en Wifi.....


----------



## patounemedia (29 Juillet 2011)

Malgré Lion.... le problème Mac et de son partage Wifi est toujours d'actualité car inexistant.......


----------



## jpsaint (19 Août 2011)

je suis comme toi...
en fait je suis en vacances et j'ai pris mon apple tv... super mais rien ne marche car je ne peux pas le mettre sur un réseau ... et il ne reconnait pas le réseau sfr free... donc après une bataille d'une nuit (et sur un pc) je pense 

Donc petite précision pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris le post :

vous êtes dehors (donc accès wifi gratuit) et pourtant vous souhaitez faire de votre mac un routeur wifi en plus d'être la tête de pont pour l'acces internet en wifi... 

apple tv --- macbookpro --- sfr free 
 wifi      ---  wifi              --- wifi

bref du wifi partout .. le problème c'est que vous ne pouvez pas étendre le wifi de sfr... car vous n'auriez pas votre réseau wifi... qui est nécessaire pour vos autres appareils (style votre apple tv)
vous ne pouvez pas utiliser airplay... bref c'est naze... help help help

Merci


----------

